# How to connect a powered sub to a 2 channel receiver?



## Danometal (Oct 13, 2012)

Hello.

I'm new to home audio, so this question may very well be silly. I would like to know if/how to connect a powered sub (DIY or OEM) to a basic 2 channel receiver that doesn't have pre-outs. 

Also, if so, is there any trick to be able to high pass the main speakers wherever the sub's low pass it set?

Many thanks!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

You just run speaker wire from the binding posts of your speakers to the binding post of your sub. What kind of stereo do you have. We can look in the manuel to make sure what you have available for base management.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Yup, called wiring "speaker level"


Run speaker wire from your amp to your sub, then (hopefully) your sub will have binding posts to lead out to your speakers.


----------



## Danometal (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback! My receiver is an Onkyo TX-8410 from the '90s.


----------



## sameoldme (Oct 4, 2012)

In case you'r sub doesn't have speaker level inputs you can use a trick imported from the Car Audio world 

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=266-004

Just connect the adapter in parallel with you main speakers and RCA cables to the sub. Level gain match the sub at the adapter and you're set!


----------



## jimbodude (Jul 26, 2011)

Be careful that your receiver amp can handle the sub load. Many subs are 4ohm, which might draw too much current on an amp that is designed for an 8ohm speaker.


----------

